# vulkan



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't know about all of you, but i think there should be more info on the salamanders primarch. there should be a hh novel on the leading up to Istvaan 4. who agrees??


----------



## fearlessgod (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, I agree. I think all the Primarchs should be covered in the HH novels. The more "fluff", the better. k:

~fearlessgod~


----------



## Dragonoth (Jan 12, 2008)

I believe they said that they will keep the HH series going as long as we keep buying the books, so hell yeah the more the merrier.


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree with fearlessgod, there should be a novel about the pre-heresy campaigns of the salamanders.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

I want another one on the Alpha legion , although i found it interesting , it made made questions than answering some, plus , the ending was a bit fast


----------



## homestar (Dec 1, 2007)

unfortunatley i'm one of those suckers that buys the hh books as they come out...cant wait...need fix!


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

homestar said:


> unfortunatley i'm one of those suckers that buys the hh books as they come out...cant wait...need fix!


Duude me to man like totally hooked on that shit man......ahhh, yes Horus kills another innocent soul in the name of chaos...ahhh yea man, oh loken you killed some World Eaters....that shit is the bomb man.......Purple Dragon is fighting Santa....wow.....buzzzzzy


----------

